# portmaster -r png-   Failed:   hared object "libpng.so.6" not found



## everypot (Jun 5, 2012)

I followed /usr/ports/UPDATING, and did `portmaster -r png-`

Then I got this: 

```
/Cannot load module /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: [B]Shared object "libpng.so.6" not found,[/B] required by "im-ibus.so"
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so does not export GTK+ IM module API: Shared object "libpng.so.6" not found, required by "im-ibus.so"
gmake[4]: *** [install-data-hook] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/modules/input'
gmake[3]: *** [install-data-am] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/modules/input'
gmake[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/modules/input'
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/modules'
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.

===>>> Installation of gtk-2.24.6_2 (x11-toolkits/gtk20) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 5, 2012)

I had the same error.
1. I deleted japanese/scim-anthy and textproc/scim (in my case, in yours you may need to deinstall others).
2. Then I recompiled x11-toolkits/gtk20.
3. Now japanese/scim-anthy and textproc/scim can be reinstalled.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a two year old entry. I don't think it's relevant anymore.


```
[b]20100328[/b]:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  The PNG library has been updated to version 1.4.1.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster: make sure you update to portmaster version 2.20 or
  newer, then do:

        portmaster -r png-

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

Hehehe.. My UPDATING wasn't up to date :e


```
20120531:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  The PNG library has been updated to version 1.5.10.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -r png-
  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```


Try removing x11-toolkits/gtk20 before re-installing it.


----------



## kpa (Jun 5, 2012)

Put these in your /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc:


```
BACKUP=bopt
ALWAYS_SCRUB_DISTFILES=dopt
PM_MAKE_ARGS='-DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER'
SAVE_SHARED=wopt
```

The SAVE_SHARED line is pretty much mandatory now, it makes portmaster use the -w option by default, saving backup copies of old shared libraries to /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg. With those options in place you should have no more trouble updating ports with shared libraries.


----------

